# [Commission] Space Hulk



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's some pictures of a rather big commission I'm currently doing - the minis from the 2009 edition of Space Hulk

First off, the Terminators:
































































...and now their adversaries:



















Hope you like them.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll just go clean my pants...

Mate, those are so awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those 'stealers are fantastic. I love the blue.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

:shok: Excellent work! My god I need to be excused for a moment... New pants are necessary.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They are really well done, especially the termies. Nice to see you posting your excellent work here at last!


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

All i can say is WOW.. they are some stunning mini`s you`ve painted up there.. i want to see more.. +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that has got to be the best SH Terminators I've seen, great job . +rep.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

+rep! You considered joining Golden Demon?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate they are looking awesome! As above, I love the blue, both on the 'stealers and the librarian. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Those look awesome! Personally I think the colours on the genestealers are a bit too bright, they look more psychedelic than scary. Also, did anyone get tricked by the title and expect an actual space hulk


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't likem...I freaking love them.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These are drop dead gorgeous models! 

How did you get the beautiful shading effect on the red? The blue on the stealers is beautiful, and look so much beter than the purple and blue colouring normally used.

Have some well deserved rep.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ridiculously gorgeous, that blending is exquisite!

Hope you will share more of your work with us.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jesus H Christ on a bicycle!!!! Those are just incredibly beautiful!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

:O

Wow. Very nice blending and shading.

Rep for you!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I just came.


+Rep.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Outstanding job bud! I thought the termies looked awesome (and they do) but those genestealers are just plain :shok:! The brushwork is beyond words! Keep up the good works!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Right on! Your blending is brilliant!

And an actual hulk _would _have been cool!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

First off, thank you all for your comments. 

@Jezlad: I'll consider that a compliment. Thanks. 

@Khorne's fist: Cheers mate.

@Midge913: ...and the pants count goes up. 

@squeek: Well, it was time to branch out a little.

@Deggers: I aim to please. Have a look at my other threads as well.

@Bane_of_Kings: Many thanks.

@MasterWootWoot: Sure did but the last time I really started a project for the Golden Daemons was about 12 years ago. 

@TheReverend: Thanks. I enjoy painting blue very much; interestingly, I don't get to paint this colour very often though.

@wombat_tree: I'm a fan of bright colours and their skin is pretty pale already so I thought the brighter carapace would contrast that well.

@Horacus: Thank you very much. 

@alien: ...and thank you for commenting.

@humakt: The red was done in a very old-fashioned and time-consuming way: Goold old Layering and a little glazing.  And as you probably know, Citadel Blood Red is quite a female dog to do thin layers with.

@Varakir: Thank you very much. Have a look at my other threads.

@The Wraithlord: A great compliment from the porn king himself. 

@LTP: Many thanks.

@Marneus Calgar: Depending on wether or not you were wearing pants, that's one more for the pants count. 

@Shogun_Nate: Cheers.

@Kreuger: Maybe I'll do a complete Hulk another time. 



Alright, after all these replies to your replies, let's wrap this thing up!

Here's what's left to do: 
.) Resculpt a little bit that snapped off
.) Finish painting Sergeant Gideon
.) Paint the bases.

First, I'll paint Gideon:










I'd say he's halfway done. If I'm really cool, I'll be able to finish him tomorrow. I'll let you know if I manage to be cool.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude, wow. Very awesome.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome. I really like the whole shadow effect! 

I would love to be able to paint like that, lots of effort though. Maybe when I have less to paint! :laugh:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Wow +rep there for you


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never been a blood angels fan, but I got to say, these models are absalutly gorgous!
I think you just gave 'Eavy metal a run for there money.
+rep


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@djinn24: Again, thanks. 

@Marneus Calgar: Yeah, especially these terminators, they are really time intensive to work with.

@CaptainLoken: Cheers!

@Flindo: It's always nice to make people like something they don't hold too dear in the first place. Thanks for the reply.


Okay, I did not manage to be cool, instead I spent most of the Sunday playing silly computer games and doing administrative stuff. 


So here's just a silly old WIP shot of Gideon:









Oh, and remind me not to do these super-long pictures any more. Photobucket always shrinks them down a little. Anyhow, I'll try to get him finished asap, especially as I still have to finish these World Eaters and already got another new army project on the table (apart from several smaller things)....


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude! great job; please please please enter something into the single mini competition; I'd love to see how we measure up. Once again, those are some really nice examples of what great time and effort can accomplish. Right on man


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There is some mighty fine stuff going on here for sure, keep up the great work:grin:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Ragnar: Sure, I might give it a shot. Thanks for the compliment. 

@MaidenManiac: Many thanks.











Last two terminators finished but I totally forgot about that chalice they come with so I have to paint that. Gah.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, after a very long time finally everything is fully finished. I had to notice that I hadn't completely done the bases on the Genestealers which threw me back a little but now they're done. Here's some samples:











Hope you like them.


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome! I really like them all, but love the dead termie on the Skull throne. As well as great paint jobs, I'm a big fan of unique poses. 

+Rep


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Commissar Schultz: Thanks very much for the reply. I too like the more unique poses. One of the reasons why I like the current incarnation of Cpt.Sicarius that much, especially as GW doesn't really give us too many of those with Space Marines. 



The unthinkable has happened - I finished varnishing the last Space Hulk minis today!











For the final Space Hulk pictures, have a look at this gallery: Space Hulk.
(love these buggers. ;-) )

I hope you like everything. See you soon! (C&C welcome as always of course)


P.S.: By the way, I entered the Single Miniature competition a few days ago but not with a Space Hulk mini.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Superb work Sigur! That squad looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work, love this :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Geez man. Look at those fucken highlights. Good job.


----------

